# Where to live in Chiang Mai Feb-March, Who to Rent From



## chiangmaibound (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello,

My gf and I are planning on living in Chiang Mai from February to MArch, and were looking for recommendations on where to live within the city, and who to rent from. We don't know much about which areas would be considered best. First priority is somewhere safe, but it would be great to also be near attractions/restaurants etc for two people in their late 20s.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------

